# toy breed with very large litter



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Dear Forum....


I have a three year old toy breed that is approx. due on May 2-4. First litter. I know this because the day that my female went into heat was when my son was hospitalized and then passed away two weeks later resulting in an unexpected litter. ( he had a brain hemorrhage )

Yes I was irresponsible, yes I should have had her or my male fixed, I had always kept them separated and crated separately. However, the last thing I was thinking as they where life flighting my son 100 miles away was to ask my friend who was caring for them to keep them separated. I am beyond heartbroken with the loss of my son and worried sick about my little female . 

Now... we are on day 44 -based on the ultrasound that was taken last week. my little one is carrying atleast 7! The vet counted 4 possibly 5 in left horn and 3 possibly 4 in right horn. Needless to say... I am petrified... even though the vet assured me she would be ok and is healthy and should go smoothly and she is only a 10 minute drive and a phone call away. 

We have an xray scheduled for Monday ( April 20th ) and then another one at the end of that week to determine if she will need a csection or not based on the size of the heads and positions.... 

needless to say... I am petrified!!! I have never heard of a litter this size!!! 7-9!!!! hopefully she double counted... but my little one is HUGE! 

please help with any advice/////but please do not turn this into a hate thread.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

No advice, but deep sympathy for your loss, I can see why the dogs were the last thing on your mind.
I hope it works out for you and your little dog.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you Susie. 

I am hoping that someone else has experienced a large litter like this. I am in total shock... 

I can't lose my furchild... I only have my two furchildren left.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm not really experienced with breeding but if you could provide more info then other people might be able to advice you more accurately. What breed are the parents? Has she had a litter before? Im assuming not but just to be clear etcThis is important because some breeds have more trouble birthing than others. I wouldn't worry about numbers just yet, apparently the scans can be inaccurate so see what the next one shows.

It sounds like your getting prepared with the vets help. Do you have all your supplies ready? I'm sure you have as it sounds like you've had smaller litters before from how your post reads but if not there's information contained in other threads that might be of use. I've also seen loads of people recommend a book which is considered a breeders bible, I think it was called the book of the bitch but again if you do a search it should come up.

Good luck with everything and please keep us updated. It sounds like you've had a really tough time lately and wanted to send my best wishes to you and condolences.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

In some ways it might be easier for your little dog - if there are a lot of puppies, they are likely to be small (and therefore more vulnerable). From the bitch's point of view, this should make for an easier birth.

What type of dog is she? Some breeds whelp more easily than others. And how old is she? If she is over four for a first litter she may need vetinary help. Have you got everything prepared in case she goes into early labour? (sounds like you have been keeping up to date with the vet's examinations anyway).

Make sure you have some bottles of an appropriate size and a supply of WHelpi (or similar formula) in case she is unable to feed them all herself.

I appreciate that you were very worried about your son (and I am very sorry for your sad loss - you must be devastated) , but what a shame that you did not think to get her the mismate jab or an early termination after the deed was done. However you are doing your best for her now. Perhaps it would be best to have her spayed as soon as it is safe to do so when she has delivered her litter.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

My female is a Brussels griffon and male is a Brussels griffon as well. Both 12 lbs 


I have all the supplies ready. Have looked at every website you can imagine to educate myself and talked to the breeder that I got my female from. Needless to say she was shocked at the numbers because the largest litter she had ever had in 25 years was 5. They normally only carry 2-4 often time single ones. I bought her as a show prospect but she was too shy for the ring. 


I even ordered a whelping box online, two playpens, 2 portable play areas, a light with black growing light w/ incubator, 4 heating pads, a plastic pool for birth and ribbons in every color. A whelping chart, scale, medical supplies ( pads, gauze, water proof pads, god I hope I am not forgetting anything that is else is needed) 

I have had a litter before... but they were Irish Setters about 15 years ago!


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

To be honest... she kept her little secret from me until she suddenly lost her waist line! I was pretty self absorbed. So I never noticed any changes in her. She had not left my side since I have been home. The dogs sleep in our bed under the covers and she had been exceptionally clingy. I was crying so much that I thought she was comforting me and as lost as I was. 

I am focusing every bit of my being into making sure she is ok. So I am trying to gather as much knowledge as I can. 


Should I be worried about her calcium? What questions should I be asking the vet on thurs? ( that will be day 47) 

I didn't know that it was even possible to have this many... even 7 is a lot!


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I just spoke to my vet for the schedule 

Currently... these are the scheduled appointments....


april 16th ** prenatal appt 
april 20th ** prenatal appt and with scan (either an Doppler Ultrasound/xray
april 24th ** prenatal appt. 
april 27th ** prenatal appt and xray for positioning 

and then the wait begins. 

am I going overboard?


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't think humans need weekly appointments so probably abit overboard ,but it shows you care. Good luck with your litter. And I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Providing no puppies get stuck it should be easier to give birth to a large litter as they will be smaller although it will take a lot more out of her rearing them. Good luck.

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your Son. 

You shouldn't give any extra calcium to your bitch whilst she's pregnant, but certainly once she has delivered. Your vet may prescribe a calcium supplement for her, otherwise, she will need a diet high in calcium and fat whilst she's nursing.

At the moment, the best food for her to be on is a high quality complete puppy food and you should leave her on that once her babies are here.

You can give extra calcium when she's nursing her pups in milk, cooked, mashed broccoli and tinned sardines.

I had a small terrier bitch with seven pups and she was absolutely fine.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I also had a small Border Terrier that had seven pups, all boys. She had an easy labour and reared all pups successfully.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lovemybabies said:


> To be honest... *she kept her little secret from me until she suddenly lost her waist line*! I was pretty self absorbed. So I never noticed any changes in her. She had not left my side since I have been home. The dogs sleep in our bed under the covers and she had been exceptionally clingy. *I was crying so much that I thought she was comforting me and as lost as I was*.
> 
> I am focusing every bit of my being into making sure she is ok. So I am trying to gather as much knowledge as I can.
> 
> ...


Sorry - I didn't mean to be crass, suggesting that you should have done something about it. I mistakenly thought that you realised the mating had occurred, but had been too distracted (understandably - I can barely imagine how dreadful your son's death has been for you) - too distracted to do anything about it.

I am sure she was comforting you when she cuddled up close to you. Dogs are experts at reading our emotions ten when we cover them up, and your pain must have been so raw it was obvious.

Ask the vet anything and everything that you have any doubts or concerns about at all - he/she won't mind and it's better that you get an expert opinion, particularly when that expert has examined your dog and knows her. Write down now what you want to know so that you don't forget anything.

Definitely ask about calcium, and be very alert after the birth for any signs of eclampsia (e.g. restlessness and pacing, whining, drooling, excessive panting, perhaps even vomiting, shaking, uncoordinated or spasmodic movement - anything that seems "off", really) - anything like this or if your bitch seems anxious - consult your vet immediately. Reading between the lines you are aware of the dangers of low calcium, and these are particularly high in small bitches who have large litters. It may be that your vet recommends a calcium supplement as a preventative measure to give her after she has whelped, rather than take any risks. If you can afford it, I would feed her fresh meat (cooked if she isn't used to raw feeding - a sudden change could upset her) as this will nourish her better than canned stuff.

I don't know much about griffons, but as they are a flat-faced breed, it may be that there is more risk of her needing a caesarian - I'm sure that you will be very aware of any excessive distress when she is whelping. Even that one long-ago litter will have helped you recognise signs of problems.

I hope that all goes well for your little girl.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

A friend has a 9lb chihuahua who recently whelped 6 puppies. It was obvious from early on she was going to have a larger litter but even so no one expected 6 pups. Apparently she whhelped therm easily herself in 2 hours.

The bitch is now on a low dose of calcium each day on the vets advise but all the pups are doing well and had doubled their birth weight in 10 days. The pups aare now 2 1/2 weeks old and all are doing well.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Well... my little one just had a prenatal again today. My wonderful vet has made me feel much better and said that she is doing wonderful and other then looking like she swallowed a huge beach ball..... she is doing fantastic. She assured me that we don't need to come back until the 29th for an xray. At that time, she will measure the heads verses the hips and birth canal. The fetal heartbeats are strong and everything looks good. 

She gave me two names of vets that specialize in reproduction and if a csection is needed we will go that route. However... she said based on the amounts that she had already seen on the ultrasound....... that she should be able to whelp without any issues because the babies won't be as large as a singleton or two puppy litter. 

Will keep everyone posted as the days go on. How do you upload pics so I can keep everyone updated as the pregnancy gets closer?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

As you post you can use the little paperclip icon. Or you can use photo upload site like photobucket. 

I am very sorry for the loss of your son. 
I know of two Chinese Crested litters recently one a ten, where all survived. Unbelieveable and a couple of litters of 8. 

You sound like you are very prepared and doing everything you can. 

Wishing you the best

Vicki


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I really hope everything goes well. I love Griffons and they are definitely on my one day list. I look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Wishing you all the best


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

trying this out... My little girl


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Firedog... The griffs are definatly a big personality in a small package. I absolutely adore them! They are a hearty little dog that is extremely intelligent, and dont care what you are doing... As long as they are doing it with you! My sidekicks never leave my side. They are awesome in agility and perfect for empty nesters that need to be needed&#55357;&#56836;. I can hike 4-10 miles and they easily pounce along the trails... Or if you dont feel good will velcro themselves to you and feel every emotion you do. They are friendly, charming and talk to any owner of one about them annd prepare yourself for the phone to come out, pictures shown and an hour conversation on how absolutely awesome they are! Lol

They are like having a two year old that never grows up &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lovemybabies said:


> View attachment 154869
> trying this out... My little girl


She's LOVELY!


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Your girls lovely, wishing you every sucess with her, hope everything goes well with the whelping.
So sorry for you loss.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

She's so pretty and sounds adorable . Look forward to puppy pics !


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I wish I could share the video of the ultrasound. It said it was too long to share  

We are on day 50 approximately. Her tummy has exploded in size over the weekend. I have only felt a few flutters.. but imagine this week there will lots of movement. She can only go a few houses down the street before she gets tired and that is at a snail's pace. She is hungry ALL the time now.... free feeding dry and gets ground chicken, rice ,egg and cottage cheese with her small meals. ( we have a Latin Market near us that has packaged ground chicken for 1.99 a pound which I boil with the rice and chicken stock) Julienne Carrots are snacks. 


9 more days until xrays for final count. 

I am a wreck!!! Will post more pictures later


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

This was yesterday... Approximately 2 more weeks to go!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

she has a wicker dog bed with a thick pad under my husband's desk that she normally sleeps on when I am in his office using the computer....but had moved it out of the way or she sleeps near the door and lays stretched out on the floor instead. She refuses to leave my side though and will not go in them. She pants all night long, and can't hold her potty all night anymore. She will wake us both up with a tongue bath on our foreheads 2 times a night. She is eating. but very little at a time.... but hungry ALL the time. 6 more days and a wake up till the xray to know if there is 7 or 9!


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

this is my little girl not pregnant....


----------



## EsmaeSteel (Apr 7, 2015)

So sorry to hear about you loss. Sending a hug your way. Your girl is beautiful and I'm excited for you. Can't wait for the puppy pics. 

Xx


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

here is a pic of the two of them


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

needless to say.... she is very very spoiled and very very loved (they both are )


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Today ...


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Last night was quiet... she only got up 2 times to go potty in the middle of the night. She is barely eating any substantial at one time. She was energetic on her walk this morning though. She was fluffed up when our neighbors took out their two great danes for their early morning walk that she normally loves. They are both girls. They are littermates and 2 years old. She is intolerant to other dogs besides my male who is her side kick.

We are going in to the vets office in a little bit for a checkup. I am concerned for her lack of wanting to eat much, with all those babies in there, there isn't much room. I am going to see if there is something that has more calories that isn't puppy food and without the calcium. 10 days to go approximately and 6 days until her xray.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

I am amazed at how many babies your little girl is expecting. I can't wait to see the puppy photos when they arrive


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

my boy 

He says she is getting way too much attention


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Your boy and girl are both gorgeous. It is driving me mad and making me want one more and more. Can't wait for the little ones to be born and to see the pictures of them growing up.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

We are at the vets right now... I was extremely worried about her nutrition since she has gotten so big.. Xrays were just done


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

They are making a cd of them for me and she is going on a prescription diet for calories since there is not eniugh space... We got a count today ... Pictures coming soon


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I would image that she will have them early as there is so many. Try not to worry too much. My Border bitch that had the seven had hers smack bang on time but one of my others was carrying six and they were very chunky pups, she had hers five days early, poor girl looked like a hippo.

Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I am trying to upload the cd to my computer now.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

How many do you do you see? ?


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Another view


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

well i can see 5 spines in one horn and at least three dark blobs in other [which i think are heads, or possibly placentas, im not a vet] 

no wonder the poor girl cant eat
I know when I was carry twins, because they were in an inverted t position, I could either eat or breathe, I imagine she feels the same

you are going to be kept very busy in the forthcoming weeks, cant wait to see puppy pics I love little monkey faces


----------



## EsmaeSteel (Apr 7, 2015)

lovemybabies said:


> How many do you do you see? ?


Seven?


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I will wait a bit and see what everyone says..... I want to see what other opinions are.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

I think I can make out 8 but not sure. No wonder the poor little girl cant eat anything, no room left what so ever


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm not sure. I can see loads of spines but I'm not sure if I'm counting the same one twice.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

There is alot in there


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Here are lines that go from each puppy's head to spine. .... She thinks there are 9 

We still have another scan on the 29th. 

She did eat well this morning. Got up 3 x to tinkle in the middle of the night...


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

There may be more 1 hidden


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I am a wreck!! I wish the breeder I got her from didn't live in another country! I offered a plane ticket and our guest bedroom to come but she is traveling the show circuit right now.  The largest litter she told me was 6. She is absolutely astounded at the size of the litter when I sent her a pic of the xray. She said she will visit though when the babies are 10 weeks old to help evaluate them and would like show one! ( My girl hated the ring. She just didn't want any part of it and would shake. After the second try... knew it just wasn't for her and that is ok.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Last night...


----------



## EsmaeSteel (Apr 7, 2015)

Holy moly 9!! She will be a busy mummy  literally too excited too see them all. I'm sure she will be fine & cope wonderfully. Keeping everything crossed for you. Xx


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

she lays stretched out now with feet behind her now all the time when she lays. They are really crowding her all her internal organs and hand feeding her every 2 hours with 1-2 tablespoons of the Science Diet Critical Care Prescription food. This way she gets all the nutritional calories that she needs to feed all those babies.

They are now all rolling around in her belly! You can see atleast one of them moving at any time.


----------



## EsmaeSteel (Apr 7, 2015)

lovemybabies said:


> she lays stretched out now with feet behind her now all the time when she lays. They are really crowding her all her internal organs and hand feeding her every 2 hours with 1-2 tablespoons of the Science Diet Critical Care Prescription food. This way she gets all the nutritional calories that she needs to feed all those babies.
> 
> They are now all rolling around in her belly! You can see atleast one of them moving at any time.


Gosh that's amazing!! And not long at all to go!! Are you excited/nervous? Love the pic of her  so round lol xx


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I am petrified... If I was giving advice to someone else... I can do it with detachment and logically.... apparently all my logic has gone out the window! First because I had not planned this.... Second because I just lost my son and petrified that I could lose my precious little girl and Third because this is a ginormous litter for a BG.


----------



## EsmaeSteel (Apr 7, 2015)

lovemybabies said:


> I am petrified... If I was giving advice to someone else... I can do it with detachment and logically.... apparently all my logic has gone out the window! First because I had not planned this.... Second because I just lost my son and petrified that I could lose my precious little girl and Third because this is a ginormous litter for a BG.


Yeah I can understand how you are feeling. But you can do this & you will be fine, I'm sure your girl will manage no problem too. I'm a huge believer in everything happens for a reason. I think your incredibly strong & an inspiration. You got this  xx


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Esmae! I often wonder if this is a sign from my son to help me through the darkest days of my life. I literally spent everyday in bed crying. not eating, not sleeping, just a blubbering blob.

You can bet your bottom dollar that in order to have one of her babies they will have to jump through hoops. I have already started on my puppy contracts and questionnaire form. There will be no impulse pups on the ones that have not already been spoken for. No just coming handing money... they will have to have references, vet references, groomer reference and fill out an application. The money means nothing to me. I am donating every dime ( my own personal vet bills are mine and out of my own pocket) in my son's name to a local animal foundation


----------



## EsmaeSteel (Apr 7, 2015)

I wanted to say that but didn't want to upset you. I bet he's sitting next to you watching & guiding you through this. 

Oh absolutely!! If my girl is pregnant I'm already feeling ill at the thought of parting with the babies. My plan was always to keep one so at least I have that.. If she is. 

That's a beautiful thing to do. Your son will be so proud of you. Xx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I was thinking about that last night that this whole thing happened for a reason. Nearly six years ago I took one of my girls to stud, I was eight months pregnant at the time, probably not the best idea but it was probably my salvation. The following day I was told that my baby girl had died inside me and a month later I lost my mum. As you can imagine there were some pretty dark days ahead. The dog did get pregnant and mid December she had a litter of seven. While that litter of pups could never replace my daughter they gave me something to focus on when I most needed it.

I feel sure in my heart that everything will go fine for you and I really hope it does.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

My little one yesterday while at the vets


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

She has been panting alot today... Took her temp and it is 100.3 ... Please let them stay in a little longer !


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

No spike and drop .. Monitoring her closely


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

You could be in for a very busy night. Good luck!


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

i know...i have not left her side now for 3 days.. I left the house briefly today after my puppy sitter came by so i could go to the medical supply store for a quick trip to get a few things that were missing from my whelping kit and the deli to get lunch meat and COFFEE! I will not leaving my house again until we either are on the way to the vets with babies in a basket for a check up or an emergency visit to the vet.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Since we dont know the exact date ... We are basing the whelp date via what the ultasound said... We still have a second xray scheduled for the 29th. 

She is eating every 2 hours still and just ate ground chicken and rice that i prepared with the Science Diet prescription " critical care " can food for the extra calories that my vet put her on. Activity level.. Little to none. Spends most of her time laying on side... She is pottying but hasnt pooped since this morning. added Karo Syrup to her water to keep her energy/sugars up and later tonight... Some vanilla icecream


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Please know.. Both of my babies are products of 4 grand champions ( and were purchased with as show prospects.. And full rights based on full genetic testing and careful breeding but with my son being diagnosed with a condition that would end his life early - a genetic condition that i am solely responable for as it was in my DNA and was diagnosed myself with , i had not been in the show ring afterwards ... That being said.... 

While i was not planning on breeding and no testing done... Based on gentics ... This will be a suberb breeding.... But still scares te be-jesus out of me! 

My little one's temp was 100.1

Waiting on a spike.

Hopefully... Only potty breaks tonight and not babies! 

Monday cant come soon enough!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I just wanted to say I'm not sure if you are in this country or not but to take lots of photographic evidence of pups just after birth and growing up. There was a member on here a while ago with a Red Setter that had sixteen pups and when she went to register them with the KC she had a bit of trouble convincing them it was all one litter and had to provide evidence. It was sorted in the end but it was a bit of a pain.

Hope your little girl is okay this morning.


----------



## EsmaeSteel (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh firedog that's so sad. I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter & mother. That must of been devastating! Xx


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for that information. 1 ultrasound and atleast 1 ( 2 if she makes it to 29th) and a veterinarian statement , i should have all bases covered. I am going to also make a video of it. I have spoken to not only who i got my furkids from and both said the largest litter ever that they are aware of is 7. Their average is 2-4. 

The poor dear looks like a hippo! 

Temp just taken.... 101.2


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

(((( hugs)))) so sorry firedog about your baby. How devasted and broken hearted you must have been too... You know the gray colorless world that i was resident of when my world came to a stop.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Well... Her temp dropped to 98.7 , not eating but.... She isnt in labor yet next 24 hours


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Exciting times ahead


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

lovemybabies said:


> (((( hugs)))) so sorry firedog about your baby. How devasted and broken hearted you must have been too... You know the gray colorless world that i was resident of when my world came to a stop.


I have some idea of how you feel but your situation is slightly different to what mine was. If I remember how I felt/feel and then times it by forever I might have an inkling of what you are going through. I do remember a minute feeling like an hour and after a few months an hour felt like an minute and I was frightened that time was going so fast that my daughter would be forgotten even though she was never as such actually here. The pain does eventually dull but you always remember.

I understand to a degree about the genetic thing as we have something in our family that the doctors think I have passed on. I remember when I found out that, how devastated I felt.

I hope these puppies will bring a bit of colour into your life.

I am going to a show tomorrow with my little E.T.T. girl and it is three hours drive away, I will just want to get back home to find out if puppies are here.
I know this whole situation is not funny but I had a comical thought about your little girl earlier and I envisaged her giving birth like one of those tennis ball machines on fast and could hear this little dud, dud, dud noise in my head as the puppies fired out.


----------



## EsmaeSteel (Apr 7, 2015)

All quiet here tonight. All ok with lil big momma? X


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Hoping all is going well


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Can't wait to hear news of puppies arrival


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

We are still waiting... I had her checked yesterday by friend that has champion maltese and a few hours ago. both her and her husband said that it could be anytime.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have just got in I was hoping for some news. I told a friend of mine who breeds Griffons about your large litter due and her mouth dropped open in shock.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm sure both the members on here who had large breeds was told they was going to have 6-9 pups, one had 3 and the other 5 lol.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

lovemybabies said:


> Thanks for that information. 1 ultrasound and atleast 1 ( 2 if she makes it to 29th) and a veterinarian statement , i should have all bases covered. I am going to also make a video of it. I have spoken to not only who i got my furkids from and both said the largest litter ever that they are aware of is 7. Their average is 2-4.
> 
> The poor dear looks like a hippo!
> 
> Temp just taken.... 101.2


Well now, I would stop taking her temperature if I were you. I know why you're doing it, but the poor girl really must be uncomfortable enough without having a thermometer in her rectum two or three times a day.

Let nature take it's course and you will know when labour has begun. Just try to be as relaxed as possible.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I am just doing the waiting game now... She has been eating today and ate two cans of food... Her belly dropped and is riding low to the ground. She is happy and waddling lol


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Any sign of babies yet


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

We are have a check up in a little bit. She is enormous! the waiting is is nerve wrecking! 

No visible contrations yet. She ate a few hours ago though and her belly dropped overnight... Babies are super active. She also has clear mucus and wants to go outside alot like she has to poop. 

On pins and needles and walking on eggshells!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Not long to go now. The suspense is killing me. Can't wait to see all those tiny squidgy puppies.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

No long to wait. I can't wait to see just how many little puppies she will have


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm still here following this. I don't think she will keep you waiting much longer, at least I hope not as she must be fed up with being uncomfortable carrying so many.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

She seams to be more comfortable now they are dropped.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I meant her belly dropped. She is still resting and eating... but she is settled into her whelping box now and is sitting with her back to me and looking back at her rear end and doing a slow deep breathing thing..... my heart and tummy have butterflies them.... she can go into labor at any time! We are on day 58 now based on the scans.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

This her belly right now... She is resting in bed with me


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh bless her. Her head looks so tiny compared to the rest of her


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow that is a bellyful


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh my, I know animals deal with pregnancy and labour better than humans do in most instances but I bet she's hoping they hurry up and come bless her.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Is there any news yet?


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

No.. Not yet .. She was restless last night... Ate a little bit ago and still waiting. Day 59 has arrived so we are definitely in the clear as far as enough time for gestation without them being preemies. She is unbelievably huge! Poor dear is really loaded down at this point.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I have been giving her boiled quail eggs that have a higher protein and more vitamins than the regular chicken egg as a snack and then ground chicken along with her prescription canned diet food from the vet..she wasn't interested but a few licks of food just now. 

I dont think i slept more than two jours total last night .


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Tomorrow makes approx. 60 days....so anytime...... I am excited and nervous at the same time. She has stuck like glue to me all day... no labor yet. But.. I don't think I have any exposed skin left that has not been groomed and given attention too! She is very needed. I really hope that she isn't is a screamer when she starts. My dear husband would be beside himself with absolute terror!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

And you had me all excited there. Good luck...........I suppose there is always tomorrow.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Morning check in


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Well.. Its 3:30 in the morning... She just woke me up and her temp is 98.8.... She is digging furiously in her whelping box... I think this is it!


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

She has been restless all night


----------



## EsmaeSteel (Apr 7, 2015)

Exciting times!! Can't wait too hear. Bless her I bet she's fit to burst. X


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

So exciting cant wait for news


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

She is now in stage 1 of labor


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

After her walk ... She decided that she needed a nap and curled up with her favorite toy


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

oh dear!! my iphone decided that it wanted to restore itself when uploading pics to computer and installing the update !!! It won't be much longer until the pups arrive!


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

So exciting


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Hope all goes well and mum and babies all make it healthy and well


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Hope all goes well


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

1st baby arrived 30 minutes ago


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

2 more arrived!


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

lovemybabies said:


> 2 more arrived!


Any more? x


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

We lost the 4th one she didn't pass the placenta with #3 and traffic jam


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

#5 just arrived!


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

lovemybabies said:


> We lost the 4th one she didn't pass the placenta with #3 and traffic jam


sorry to hear you lost one. hope the rest will be ok. xx


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear you lost one. Hope all the others arrive safe and sound


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I still feel babies


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

lovemybabies said:


> I still feel babies


How many does she have in total? She may have emptied one horn and having a rest before emptying the next horn.


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Any more news yet


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

So sad to lose one , I hope the rest all are thriving and mum is doing well.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

She had 6 total... Which is still an extremely large litter ... Pics to follow after our vet's visit to make sure she passed the last placenta


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

4 girls.. 2 boys


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

This was just moments before giving birth to the 1st one


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear that she lost a puppy.
Hope mum and pups are doing well and that the vet's visit shows all are healthy..


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Mommy and babies


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

She is being a wonderful mom! We went to the vets... All babies and placentas are passed. The babies weigh 2 and 7/8 oz - 4 oz


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

She was crated to make sure. We thought there might be still one in there based on the scan prior to delivery... So we did it to verify that one wasn't left inside


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

X-rayed


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

They are just beautiful.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you! It appears right now.. There is a black and tan ( opposite of the belge that has a black mask and instead a blonde) and yet to be determined if who are smooth or rough coated.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I do like the black and tans but there again I like them all. I would of thought if both the parents are rough coated wouldn't all the pups be?

I just think you should parcel up mum and her beautiful babies and send them to me.

They are just beautiful and they look very much Border Terrier puppies. I'm not sure how it works in the GB but in the BT's sometimes they are so dark that you think you have a blue and tan, they way to tell is with the grizzle they will have pink skin and in the blue and tan the skin is grey under the fur.

I am really looking forward to watching this little lot grow up and seeing the pictures as they develop. It has awaked the want in me for one so much. I had better start saving hard. I know here the waiting list is as long as you arm so they are hard to get obviously because there are so few puppies born.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Lovely puppies and a hard working mum who should feel very proud of herself! 
Glad that she and they are doing well.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

There can be various colors and both smooth and rough coats in each litter. aND you can't tell what type of coat the have until they are older... As they come out all sleek


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

All babies are already spoken for regardless of what coat. they all have homes with fur parents of other Griffs


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Look at what a good mommy she is she snuggles them up with her in a little ball after they are done feeding


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I can't begin to express what a wonderful mommy that my little girl is being as a maiden bitch! She refuses to leave her babies other than when she chirps to go outside and runs back immediately to her wee ones 

Will give an update after weigh ins


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I am concerned about the littlest one... Weight at time of birth was 2 and 7/8 oz... Now 3.2 @ 36 hours later... I keep putting him on the fullest teat and isn't showing any kind of distress like crying all the time and eats/suckles with great enthusiasm. I am considering adding some milk replacement to help fatten him up.

I talked to my breeder of my girl and she said that as long as he is eating and nursing and not constantly crying... He just might be one that is going to be 6-7 lbs instead of 9-12 lbs.

Here are the baby faces


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

You'll find that when you start weaning the tiddlers catch up pretty well. Don't give further milk, just make sure you wake the tiddler to feed before the others wake up to give him a fighting chance for milk before getting knocked about. 

If you add formula milk you run the risk of constipation and with a tiny pup you might lose him to that. We nearly lost a 28 oz puppy to constipation at a week old! And no formula was given


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I hadn't read all the thread so didn't know they had arrived. Congratulations!


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

We were just at the vets for checkup ( momma and babies in stroller and disposable flip flops on in office so no exposure to germs or any brought back) .. Bloodworm levels great on mommy and tails done.... Everyone doing great!

Here is a picture of my littlest one next to the biggest


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Little one looks like a premmie doesn't it,very baby, they are lovely. What's been done to the tails?


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

In the US... we do the tails ( 1/3 length and dew claws unfortunately. My husband was totally opposed... but it is what their new homes wanted. I did not do the littlest one's though. His new mommy wanted the tail. She had the option and wants to go natural. He will be staying with us until he is 14 weeks and will work with him with someone that certified in training emotional support and therapy dogs. He is going to be a service dog for her son who is disabled. He has already been named Strawberry


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Gorgeous little one.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

lovemybabies said:


> I am concerned about the littlest one... Weight at time of birth was 2 and 7/8 oz... Now 3.2 @ 36 hours later... I keep putting him on the fullest teat and isn't showing any kind of distress like crying all the time and eats/suckles with great enthusiasm. I am considering adding some milk replacement to help fatten him up.
> 
> I talked to my breeder of my girl and she said that as long as he is eating and nursing and not constantly crying... He just might be one that is going to be 6-7 lbs instead of 9-12 lbs.
> 
> ...


I think your Breeder is right and I have already said this to you. If a pup is not getting enough food, he will be vocal, crawling around, squealing and unable to settle. If your smallest pup is feeding enthusiastically and is contented, then he's getting all the milk he needs. I would not be supplementing him, he's getting his requirements from Mum.

So long as he's gaining some weight, there's no need to worry.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

He definitely eats aggressively and latches on with the pink tongue fully wrapped around the teat  He is steadily gaining weight and before they all wake up to feed, I put him on one of the two largests fullest teats in the back and put the bigger ones on the very first one to prevent mastitis as they were getting unused and were becoming engorged with milk. I wait until the littlest one's belly is round and had his fill before walking away. 

Needless to say... sleep? ummmm forgot what that was since I have my alarm on my phone set for every 2 hours


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Baby update... Everyone is doing well the babies are growing very fast now the littlest one is actually my little girls favorite! Momma's appetite has tripled and everyone has doubled their weight now!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

That's great news.
So glad that Mum and Pups are all doing so well


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Littlest one at 1 week


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Well my two little ones have had a really rough day my male had his teeth cleaning and they had found a fractured incisor tooth... So he had that removed and my poor little mommy was besides herself wondering where he was. She kept wanting out to check his bed for at least 6 times. She has chirped to go look for him every time the babies stopped nursing .. Run to his bed and then whimpering all around the house looking for him and then chirp to be put back with the babies ... He is home sleeping and sedated but mercy it has been a long long week!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Bless them both, poor doggies both going through the mill.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Awww, poor little lad and poor mum.
Hope they are much happier after a rest.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Look what the littlest one's weight gain over night!!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lovemybabies said:


> *In the US... we do the tails* 1/3 length and dew claws unfortunately. My husband was totally opposed... but it is what their new homes wanted. I did not do the littlest one's though. His new mommy wanted the tail. She had the option and wants to go natural. He will be staying with us until he is 14 weeks and will work with him with someone that certified in training emotional support and therapy dogs. He is going to be a service dog for her son who is disabled. He has already been named Strawberry


No. This is not universally accepted in the US. In fact many are against it. Glad litter and mother are well, but I agree with your husband. Surely you could have found homes who did not want mutilated pups.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

The new families wanted their tails docked. In the states... You very rarely see natural tails on BG's ... Usually the BYB doesn't because it costs money. The ears can be either way


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lovemybabies said:


> The new families wanted their tails docked. In the states... You very rarely see natural tails on BG's ... Usually the BYB doesn't because it costs money. The ears can be either way


As I said before, you are generalizing a whole country. It is not as widely accepted here as you claim. Many Americans, including myself, would like to see this practice banned.

I won't continue to argue the issue in your nice thread here, but I dislike people making it seem all Americans are so eager to physically disfigure their pets. We are not.


----------



## EsmaeSteel (Apr 7, 2015)

They are beautiful. Glad everyone's doing well! Hope your boy is doing better. The sad thing about forums like this is everyone has & puts across their opinion. Enjoy those babies xxx


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Esmae  No offense Lorilu, as stated... the new owners did have their choice. Three are going to show homes.... which by AKC standards.... http://www.brusselsgriffon.com/Standard.htm#General Appearance

This clearly states what is the standards in the USA


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

The National BG Club also states the same thing. http://www.brussels-griffon.net/breed-standard.html


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Puppy Update..... All of them are growing like weeds.... and their beards are starting to show  All are rough coats


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Great news


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

What beautiful babies


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

They are just beautiful.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

The babies are 2 weeks old today


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

You can hear them growing!


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

That is the difference overnight


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Can't believe it has been two weeks already. I just love their little smoochy faces.

Can't wait to see pictures of them taking their first steps and toddling around, then your work will really begin.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

They are so lovely! However im sorry but I have to agree, tail docking is a barbaric procedure Ive seen it done and no dog of mine would be going to a home who wanted such a thing done. Causing unnecessary pain to a tiny precious thing. Just my opinion. Same with doing circumcision on a tiny baby but thats another discusion. I dont want to ruin your thread. I hope they all continue to do really well and that little one grows as well as he is doing


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

I didn't do the littlest's one tail. I wouldn't have done the others if they were not going to show homes. My husband was just gone for 46 hours and was absolutely amazed on how much they have grown basically over night!!! They are really starting to move around now!!!!

Tomorrow they get their first baths. Oh how I wish I could keep them all!!! They have filled my heart cracks and made beauty in my life that wasn't there. My breeder came over earlier today and said that they were the nicest litter she had seen in a long time. She said the matting was perfect! She is absolutely thrilled with the puppies. She was begging for the one I was planning on keeping to take into the ring!


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

This is my little momma


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

My little girl was 9 months in this pic....and that is my male at 3


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

lovemybabies said:


> View attachment 230896


Goodness how beautiful are these babies...making me so broody for another one but 3 is my limit lol. I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your son I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling...and your pooch getting pregnant would have been the least on your mind at the time, you've done a marvellous job coping with it all and you only need to look at this pic to know how well they're doing


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nawww just seen the mummy and daddy pics...I am in love...I have a huge thing for the furry ones with beards


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you Clare! It has been so traumatic losing my oldest... I lost my youngest son at the age of 18 to the same disease.... and know I am on a ticking time bomb... as I have it as well..... so these little wondrous creatures are keeping my sanity. They have breathed life back into my life and while they are all spoken for, and was a perfect match, I wasn't planning on this litter, as we had a Grand Champion male picked out for her,,, but this breeding is still exceptionally well and already the prospect of Champions in the making. They will not be leaving until they are atleast 12 weeks old and further evaluation from my breeders I got both of them from.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Can you tell they are spoiled rotten.... they even have wheels  lol.... best investment... a pet gear jogging stroller


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

lovemybabies said:


> This is my little momma


Oh and what a lovely momma she is too! 

And her babies are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Can't believe I've only just seen this thread!!! 

So glad all is well with mum & babies. They are adorable!







I have a serious soft spot for these little dogs BTW!


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Lou!!


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

This is the baby that she wants ( that I would like to take in the ring ) she offered to do a co-ownership


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

It's about time we had an update.


----------



## MrMadams (May 21, 2015)

WHat a Lovely litter and a beautiful mother! Well done to all!


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

How are your beautiful babies doing.


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Doing great!!! How are yours? They go in for their 4 week appointment on Friday. They are walking and wagging tails now and are chubby and blocks! I will have to post a picture later of each one here they are with momma... You can't see one.. He is under the pile lol


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

How are your beautiful babies doing. Mine are such a little handful now. Into absolutely everything.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful litter...


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

The babies


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

My little runt...


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

My little runt


----------



## lovemybabies (Apr 14, 2015)

Their current names are ... Wyatt, Strawberry , Rose, Phoebe, and Piper


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Such sweet little dogs. 
And they are growing nicely too 
Love their names


----------



## biglis (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow what utter cuties. They are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

biglis said:


> Wow what utter cuties. They are absolutely gorgeous


How are your beauties getting on?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, make me want to go squeeeee.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Any chance of an update and some piccies, they must be getting big now.


----------

